# L'angolo delle ricette



## Morto che parla (25 Settembre 2012)

Approfitto dell'ampliamento della "zona palestra" per iniziare, per chi lo desidera, un topic sulle ricette, così da condividere quelle che sono le pietanze di maggior gusto e che possono garantire comunque l'apporto di macronutrienti ideale.

Se lo ritenete, forse sarebbe meglio lasciar quanto più spazio possibile alle ricette e quanto meno possibile ai commenti.


Io comincio con una fredda e una calda.


Fredda, Frullato proteico senza integratori.
Prendere 200 ml di albumi (meglio se in bottiglia, meno trambusto che con le uova) e farli scaldare in padella, senza che però diventino troppo solidi. Basta che comincino a imbiancarsi, sempre mescolando. Prendere una banana (o alternativamente una manciata di frutti di bosco, a seconda di quanto lo volete fare "pesante") e 150/200 ml di latte scremato, e metteteli nel frullatore, insieme a diversi cubetti di ghiaccio (più ghiaccio mettete, più viene denso). Aggiunti gli albumi, frullate. 
Sono circa 30 proteine pulite.


Calda, Fagiolata di tonno.
Prendere un cucchiaino d'olio e scaldarlo in pentola. Aggiungere un barattolo di passata o di polpa di pomodoro, a seconda della disponibilità, e successivamente aggiungere 100 grammi di fagioli cannellini scolati. Dopo un minuto o due aggiungere 200 grammi di tonno al naturale, e mescolate fino a quando non si raddensa la polpa con il resto degli ingredienti. 
Una cinquantina di grammi di proteine.


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Fredda, Frullato proteico senza integratori.
> Prendere 200 ml di albumi (meglio se in bottiglia, meno trambusto che con le uova) e farli scaldare in padella, senza che però diventino troppo solidi. Basta che comincino a imbiancarsi, sempre mescolando. Prendere una banana (o alternativamente una manciata di frutti di bosco, a seconda di quanto lo volete fare "pesante") e 150/200 ml di latte scremato, e metteteli nel frullatore, insieme a diversi cubetti di ghiaccio (più ghiaccio mettete, più viene denso). Aggiunti gli albumi, frullate.
> Sono circa 30 proteine pulite.


esempio di ricetta validissima per sostituire integratori!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

la fagiolata mi sa di porcata invece,boh  a me cucina la mammina,non ci so mettere mano in cucina


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2012)

la fagiolata è clamorosa, la faccio spesso e a volte ci aggiungo anche un po' di cipolla


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2012)

Dò il mio contributo al topic 

Calda, frittata di albumi
Versate una goccia di olio su un tovagliolo o uno scottex e passatelo sopra ad una pentola antiaderente. Fate scaldare per qualche decina di secondi, intanto preparate gli albumi (a cui potete aggiungere un tuorlo, a vostro piacere) e pesatene circa 125-150 grammi.
Una volta che la padella è bella calda, versateci gli albumi e fate cuocere a fuoco lento. Dopo qualche secondo girate la frittata e fate cuocere l'altro lato. Una spruzzata di sale e se volete del parmigiano e la vostra frittata è pronta ad essere mangiata.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Settembre 2012)

Pollo tonnato (Non è per singola persona, le porzioni sono per 3/4, ma dipende anche se volete farlo come piatto unico)

Mettete a bollire un petto di pollo in abbondante acqua per una mezz'ora (35 minuti per eccesso, per essere sicuri della cottura). Medio tempore tritate dei capperi (sotto sale o sotto aceto a seconda dei gusti) con 120 grammi di tonno al naturale sgocciolato. Aggiungete al trito la maionese, in una terrina/barattolo/piatto fondo, e mescolate fino a creare la salsa tonnata. Una volta estratto il pollo e atteso che sia sceso di temperatura, mettetelo in frigo per un paio d'ore almeno. Tagliatelo a fette molto sottili una volta che si è indurito per bene in frigo e cospargetelo con la salsa.
Solo 500 grammi di pollo e 120 grammi di tonno al naturale sono circa 150 di proteine.

PS: a seconda dei gusti si può tranquillamente aumentare il tonno


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Settembre 2012)

Per gli amanti dell'oriente low carb e high fat.

Pollo alle mandorle.
Tagliate un petto di pollo a cubetti e passatelo in farina. Fate scaldare in padella a fuoco basso due cucchiai di olio, senza che frigga, e aggiungeteci le mandorle (se prima sono tostate a parte, meglio). Aggiungete ora il pollo infarinato, e subito dopo mezzo bicchiere di acqua mescolato a salsa di soia, sempre a fuoco basso. Mescolate in continuazione per 15/20 minuti, aggiungendo di nuovo acqua e soia in base a quanto si asciughi la salsa, e aggiustate di sale/pepe o altre spezie a gradimento (io ci metto di solito un pizzico di peperoncino).

Le proteine sono 24 per ogni 100 grammi di pollo e 22 per ogni 100 grammi di mandorle (occhio naturalmente che in questo caso ci sono anche 55 grammi di grassi).


----------



## francylomba (27 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Per gli amanti dell'oriente low carb e high fat.
> 
> Pollo alle mandorle.
> Tagliate un petto di pollo a cubetti e passatelo in farina. Fate scaldare in padella a fuoco basso due cucchiai di olio, senza che frigga, e aggiungeteci le mandorle (se prima sono tostate a parte, meglio). Aggiungete ora il pollo infarinato, e subito dopo mezzo bicchiere di acqua mescolato a salsa di soia, sempre a fuoco basso. Mescolate in continuazione per 15/20 minuti, aggiungendo di nuovo acqua e soia in base a quanto si asciughi la salsa, e aggiustate di sale/pepe o altre spezie a gradimento (io ci metto di solito un pizzico di peperoncino).
> ...



adoro il pollo alle mandorle ! mi potresti dire le kcal totali?


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Settembre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> adoro il pollo alle mandorle ! mi potresti dire le kcal totali?



Ipotizzando 200 grammi di pollo, 2 cucchiai di olio, 3 cucchiai di salsa di soia, 20 grammi di mandorle (grossomodo è una porzione che faccio per me) e per la farina non saprei, 10 grammi? Diciamo che quello che fa tanto è l'olio alla fine, come sempre. Se ne metti meno e diluisci più con l'acqua, cala.

200kcal pollo, 170 olio, salsa soia 70, 115 mandorle, 30 farina. TOT 585 Kcal.


----------



## francylomba (27 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Dò il mio contributo al topic
> 
> Calda, frittata di albumi
> Versate una goccia di olio su un tovagliolo o uno scottex e passatelo sopra ad una pentola antiaderente. Fate scaldare per qualche decina di secondi, intanto preparate gli albumi (a cui potete aggiungere un tuorlo, a vostro piacere) e pesatene circa 125-150 grammi.
> Una volta che la padella è bella calda, versateci gli albumi e fate cuocere a fuoco lento. Dopo qualche secondo girate la frittata e fate cuocere l'altro lato. Una spruzzata di sale e se volete del parmigiano e la vostra frittata è pronta ad essere mangiata.


fantastica ! anche se io li sbriciolo


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2012)

Zuppa di carne (Definirlo Gulash sarebbe esagerato).

Porzioni 4
900 grammi di spalla di manzo
1 peperone verde
2 cucchiai di paprika
2 cucchiai di olio
1 cipolla
brodo di carne
1 scatoletta di polpa di pomodoro
3 patate

Pelate le patate e fatene cubetti, insieme al peperone. Allo stesso modo, tagliate a cubetti la carne.
Fate rosolare la cipolla in una pentola alta, a fuoco basso, versandoci sopra di tanto in tanto il brodo, per 10 minuti. Attenzione che non si scurisca.
Mette la carne in pentola, aggiungete la paprika, poi dopo un paio di minuti, un po' di brodo. Non appena il brodo si asciuga disponete il peperone e le patate. A questo punto aggiungete la polpa, e aggiustate col brodo. Fate cuocere a fuoco basso per circa 2 ore, mescolando sempre e stando attenti ad aggiustare col brodo quando diventa troppo densa.
Per chi vuole meno carboidrati, si può mettere un peperone in più e una patata in meno (al limite, anche mettere più carne e meno di altri ingredienti). Ovviamente ognuno può salare a piacere. Lo consiglio come piatto unico se fatto in grande quantità (quindi anche con patate), tra l'altro si conserva bene e può essere trasportato con facilità.

200 grammi di spalla dovrebbero essere circa 42 grammi di proteine.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2012)

Peperoni ripieni.
Per 4 persone
800 grammi di carne trita
8 Peperoni grandi (tarateli in base alla carne)
Parmigiano 50gr
Pecorino 50 gr
Uova 3 (1 rosso e 3 bianchi)
Prezzemolo, sale e pepe

Facile e veloce
Tagliare i peperoni a 3/4 di altezza e svuotarli, impastare le uova, la carne trita, il sale, il pepe e i formaggi insieme. Riempire i peperoni e schiaffateli in forno per 60 minuti a 180 gradi (occhio comunque, di tanto in tanto stateci attenti, la cottura dipende da forno a forno).
Proteine, in funzione della qualità della carne trita.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2012)

Sacchetti e Involtini

Questa è doppia, forno da una parte e padella dall'altra.

Per i sacchetti al forno serve lo speck tagliato a strisce sottili e del formaggio (meglio se diet) di quello che si scioglie. Fate delle croci con due fette di speck (volendo si possono fare anche degli intrecci più ampi, utilizzandone tre), poneteci dentro un pezzetto di formaggio e chiudete la croce a sacchetto. Per tenere chiuso il sacchetto si possono usare stuzzicadenti oppure legarlo con spago da cucina o un filo di erba cipollina. Si mette in forno a 180 per qualche minuto così da far sciogliere il cuore ed è pronto.

Per la padella: sottilette light, fettine sottili sottili di manzo e prosciutto crudo, con stuzzicadenti. Arrotolate il prosciutto crudo e le sottilette nelle fettine di manzo, quindi infilzate con gli stuzzicadenti per tenere "chiuso" il tutto, quindi passate l'involtino nella farina. In una pentola grande mettete un filo (un filo!) d'olio e alzate il fuoco. Mettete gli involtini a cuocere, sfumate con due dita di bianco e girate gli involtini con una certa frequenza.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2012)

Uova ripiene.

Facilissimo e buone. Si mettano a bollire per 7 minuti quante più uova a piacere, estrarre, passare sotto l'acqua fredda e mettere in frigo qualche minuto. In una ciotola preparare la salsa tonnata con i capperi, il tonno al naturale e la maionese (se light, meglio).
Aprire le uova in due gettando il tuorlo, e sostituirlo con la salsa.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2012)

Seppie in salsa di prezzemolo, anche qui facile e veloce, l'unica mezza noia è pulire le seppie.

Per l'appunto, pulire le seppie da tutte le loro "impurità", e mettere a bollire.
A questo punto tritare il prezzemolo con dei capperi, prendere un poco di pane e mettere in ammollo in acqua tiepida e olio. Mescolare il composto e frullarlo, aggiungendo a piacere sale.
Una volta tolte le seppie dal fuoco, è sufficiente disporle su un piatto largo e coprirle con la salsa, a mo' di vitello tonnato.

A scelta, si possono accompagnare con patate bollite o pisellini.

Le seppie danno 17 grammi di proteine ogni 100.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Ottobre 2012)

Quanto spendi in uova al mese?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanto spendi in uova al mese?



Non tanto, le prendo in stock da 10 

E per i bianchi, ci sono i litrozzi di albumi pastorizzati a pochi spicci


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Ottobre 2012)

Pollo Lime e Ananas


Prendere trecento grammi di petto di pollo in fette e metterlo a marinare una mezz'ora nel succo di due lime.
Mettete a scaldare il forno a duecento gradi (dopo la mezz'ora) e intanto praticate delle incisioni "parallele" al tavolo sul pollo, in modo da poter inserire le fette di ananas. Cospargere il tutto con prezzemolo, sale e UN FILO di olio.
Infornare, cottura circa 15/20 minuti a seconda del forno.

Il petto di pollo dà circa 24 grammi di proteine ogni 100


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Ottobre 2012)

Lo spuntì dei campioni 

250 grammi di tonno al naturale
(a piacere) un paio di alici sott'olio
due cucchiai di maionese (cucchiai basic)
70 grammi di burro
Qualche goccia di succo di limone

Questo è comodo perchè si conserva abbastanza bene (anche se fino ad ora non ha mai resistito più di 3 giorni prima di essere finito) ed è un'autentica cavolata. Io poi uso del burro svizzero artigianale che è un'altra vita.
Tritate tutto (tranne il burro) nel mixer mentre il burro stesso si "scalda" a temperatura ambiente. A quel punto in una ciotola mescolate ferocemente col burro, imbarattolate e mettete un paio d'ore in frigo. Più facile di così...


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Ottobre 2012)

Questi li fa un mio amico e sono davvero buoni, proverò anche io a brevissimo, appena riesco.

Hamburger di tacchino e menta.

E' sufficiente tritare 800 grammi di pollo, un po' di prezzemolo con 7-8 foglie di menta, 1 spicchio di scalogno e a scelta due cucchiai di burro di arachidi (io ho provato la versione "liscia", ma lui dice che se po' fa) e impastarli e pestarli col batticarne. Mettere in frigo per un paio d'ore coperti da pellicola.


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Ottobre 2012)

Per i coraggiosi: bianchi strapazzati in padella, mischiati coi lamponi.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Per i coraggiosi: bianchi strapazzati in padella, mischiati coi lamponi.



Curiosità: qual è il ruolo dei lamponi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non tanto, le prendo in stock da 10
> 
> E per i bianchi, ci sono i litrozzi di albumi pastorizzati a pochi spicci



Curiosità #2: è un prodotto che si trova solo in palestra o anche al normale supermercato?

Abbi pazienza.


----------



## francylomba (9 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Curiosità #2: è un prodotto che si trova solo in palestra o anche al normale supermercato?
> 
> Abbi pazienza.



normale supermercato li prendo pure io


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2012)

francylomba ha scritto:


> normale supermercato li prendo pure io



Ottimo. Mi riesci a dire nome, costo all'incirca e quantità da assumere? Io adesso dopo ogni allenamento (4 volte a settimana) mi faccio 4 bianchi sodi...


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Curiosità: qual è il ruolo dei lamponi?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



I lamponi hanno un ruolo importantissimo: dovevano essere il dessert e mi son finiti dentro le uova in padella. Provato una volta nella vita e mi basta.

Come ha detto francy, ci sono tanti supermercati (non tutti) dove si vendono normalmente i bianchi, a litrate.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Ottimo. Mi riesci a dire il nome e più o meno il costo?



Coccodì special, una bottiglia in plastica bianca.
Costa circa due euro e mezzo al litro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I lamponi hanno un ruolo importantissimo: dovevano essere il dessert e mi son finiti dentro le uova in padella. Provato una volta nella vita e mi basta.
> 
> Come ha detto francy, ci sono tanti supermercati (non tutti) dove si vendono normalmente i bianchi, a litrate.
> 
> ...



Benissimo, oggi/domani ci faccio un salto per forza all'Esselunga per vedere se sono forniti. Grazie a entrambi!


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Benissimo, oggi/domani ci faccio un salto per forza all'Esselunga per vedere se sono forniti. Grazie a entrambi!



Figurati, comunque dovrebbero averli senza problemi, io li prendo proprio lì. Reparto frigo, zona latte/yogurt.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Figurati, comunque dovrebbero averli senza problemi, io li prendo proprio lì. Reparto frigo, zona latte/yogurt.



Secondo te c'è un momento particolarmente indicato per assumere i bianchi? Intendo.. prima/dopo l'allenamento, il giorno di pausa etc


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Secondo te c'è un momento particolarmente indicato per assumere i bianchi? Intendo.. prima/dopo l'allenamento, il giorno di pausa etc



Premessa. Le proteine si prendono sempre, cominciare a farsi menate circa il tempo di rilascio ha senso, IMHO, se vuoi fare per davvero il bodybuilder. Per uno che vuole mettersi in forma non cambia così tanto.

Detto questo, le albumine sono a lento rilascio, quindi al mattino e prima di andare a letto vanno benissimo, ma io personalmente le assumo a qualsiasi pasto.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Premessa. Le proteine si prendono sempre, cominciare a farsi menate circa il tempo di rilascio ha senso, IMHO, se vuoi fare per davvero il bodybuilder. Per uno che vuole mettersi in forma non cambia così tanto.
> 
> Detto questo, le albumine sono a lento rilascio, quindi al mattino e prima di andare a letto vanno benissimo, ma io personalmente le assumo a qualsiasi pasto.



Perfetto. E' comunque vero che alla lunga le albumine possano stressare eccessivamente i reni o è una leggenda metropolitana?


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2012)

Morto, che mi dici dei datteri? 

Mi ha detto un signore tunisino ieri pomeriggio che sono alcuni dei frutti più antichi poiché Maometto li mangiava a colazione insieme a pane ed olio; inoltre dice che fanno concentrare e che li mangia prima di andare a letto con la moglie


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Perfetto. E' comunque vero che alla lunga le albumine possano stressare eccessivamente i reni o è una leggenda metropolitana?



Non ho mai sentito nulla a riguardo, ma non sono un dottore.

Che la dieta iperproteica stressi i reni è vero a metà: dipende da quante pro prendi e da quanto bevi. Sono due giorni che prendo 2,8 pro per kg corporeo e zampillo letteralmente acqua cristallina. 

Comunque stiamo andando parecchio OT

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Morto, che mi dici dei datteri?
> 
> Mi ha detto un signore tunisino ieri pomeriggio che sono alcuni dei frutti più antichi poiché Maometto li mangiava a colazione insieme a pane ed olio; inoltre dice che fanno concentrare e che li mangia prima di andare a letto con la moglie



Non sono un grandissimo fan dei datteri.

Circa la concentrazione "da letto", a me quell'effetto lo fa il risotto al tartufo, ma penso sia più una cosa psicologica che altro.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho mai sentito nulla a riguardo, ma non sono un dottore.
> 
> Che la dieta iperproteica stressi i reni è vero a metà: dipende da quante pro prendi e da quanto bevi. Sono due giorni che prendo 2,8 pro per kg corporeo e zampillo letteralmente acqua cristallina.
> 
> ...



Grazie mille e scusa per l'OFF


----------



## francylomba (9 Ottobre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Benissimo, oggi/domani ci faccio un salto per forza all'Esselunga per vedere se sono forniti. Grazie a entrambi!



io li prendo proprio all'esselunga di fianco alle uova!


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma nessuno cucina proteico ?


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Ottobre 2012)

Una domanda, soprattutto a chi è romagnolo: ho provato tante volte a fare il ragù, fatto bene, con tutti i sacri crismi. E' sempre venuto buono ma non eccezionale come vorrei. Qualcuno di voi ha una ricetta "da stella"?


----------



## Livestrong (18 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Una domanda, soprattutto a chi è romagnolo: ho provato tante volte a fare il ragù, fatto bene, con tutti i sacri crismi. E' sempre venuto buono ma non eccezionale come vorrei. Qualcuno di voi ha una ricetta "da stella"?



Dipende un po' per cosa devi usarlo.... Ai tempi io usavo il grasso del lardo al posto di burro e/o olio, oppure il cognac al posto del vino, poi ovviamente il vero segreto sta nel tempo di cottura e nelle proporzioni delle verdure e sopratutto del pomodoro


----------



## Canonista (18 Ottobre 2012)

Il ragù devi farlo con salsa fatta in casa, altrimenti fai prima a comprare i sughi già pronti...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Ottobre 2012)

Sì certo faccio tutto in casa. Mi serve essenzialmente per fare le tagliatelle e le lasagne.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Ottobre 2012)

Non mi intendo di cucina!!preferisco sedermi e trovare tutto giá pronto!!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dipende un po' per cosa devi usarlo.... Ai tempi io usavo il grasso del lardo al posto di burro e/o olio, oppure il cognac al posto del vino, poi ovviamente il vero segreto sta nel tempo di cottura e nelle proporzioni delle verdure e sopratutto del pomodoro



Burro???C'è qualcuno che fa il ragu' con il burro???


----------



## Livestrong (19 Ottobre 2012)

Il burro serve eh


----------



## runner (19 Ottobre 2012)

la mia ricetta forse preferita.....

bresaolina tagliata sottile.....messa su un bel piatto rigorosamente rotondo......condita con 

olio extravergine di oliva
limone spremuto direttamente sopra
sale

e per chi vuole un po' di rucola!!

top top top top!!


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il burro serve eh



Io lo metto solo nel soffritto iniziale, tu lo metti anche nella carne?


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Burro???C'è qualcuno che fa il ragu' con il burro???



Il burro insieme al pomodoro ci sta da dio. Prova a fare un sugo, anche di solo pomodoro, con un pò di burro al posto dell'olio e poi senti la differenza! 

P.S. Io non lo uso quasi mai perchè, purtroppo, è troppo grasso


----------



## Livestrong (19 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io lo metto solo nel soffritto iniziale, tu lo metti anche nella carne?



Il ragù sono anni che non lo faccio, preferisco fare la salsa... Ad ogni modo no, nella carne ovviamente no. Nel soffritto iniziale ma anche, come diceva Mario, nella salsa al pomodoro


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il burro insieme al pomodoro ci sta da dio. Prova a fare un sugo, anche di solo pomodoro, con un pò di burro al posto dell'olio e poi senti la differenza!
> 
> P.S. Io non lo uso quasi mai perchè, purtroppo, è troppo grasso



Mi hai incuriosito,quando lo preparo ti faccio sapere com'è venuto!


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma quanto e' buono pane/olio/formaggio un po' di fave crude e un bicchierozzo di vino?



C'e' qualcuno a cui non piace la pasta al sugo? Una schifezza immonda.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi hai incuriosito,quando lo preparo ti faccio sapere com'è venuto!



 A differenza dell'olio, contrasta molto bene l'acidità del pomodoro

Essendo molto grasso, ormai è quasi demonizzato. Si dà la precedenza all'olio evo.

Però ci sono alcune preparazioni all'interno delle quali la base cambia completamente il sapore della ricetta.

Un uovo al tegamino, ad esempio, fatto con l'olio è banale. Se lo prepari con il burro (fai diventare il burro nocciola, non bruciato, color nocciola) e poi butti l'uovo mangi tutta un'altra cosa.

Lo stesso per una fettina di carne panata. Se la friggi nel burro viene molto più buona e croccante.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quanto e' buono pane/olio/formaggio un po' di fave crude e un bicchierozzo di vino?
> 
> 
> 
> C'e' qualcuno a cui non piace la pasta al sugo? Una schifezza immonda.



Veramente???Non capisci niente!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> A differenza dell'olio, contrasta molto bene l'acidità del pomodoro
> 
> Essendo molto grasso, ormai è quasi demonizzato. Si dà la precedenza all'olio evo.
> 
> ...


 In settimana faccio anche l'uovo!


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Novembre 2012)

si ma signori, qui il piatto piange!!


----------



## Canonista (10 Novembre 2012)

Conoscete la pasta con la mollica?


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2012)

Qualche toscano ha dei suggerimenti per un bel caciucco?


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi ho fatto un tentativo, non malvagio.

Frittata di pollo ubriaco.

Un goccio d'olio in padella, con olio caldo (non bollente) mettere pollo fatto a pezzettini.
Mezzo bicchiere di vino rosso, e poi due uova.
A fuoco lento.

Non male


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi una roba immonda:

Fusilli infilati nel forno alla buona, e dopo qualche minuto imbrodati con albume. Marò.


----------



## BB7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Raga consigliatemi qualche *frullato* figo da fare... con robe tipo: tonno,uova,arance,banane,latte, e tutto il resto... sparate i vostri miscugli


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2013)

io faccio un classico latte,nesquik,banana e proteine neutre senza sapore,con un cucchiaino di zucchero  la mattina (assieme ad altro) e dopo allenamento.


----------



## BB7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

dovrei provare... io di solito il nesquik lo bevo sempre con latte caldo...


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2013)

boh io nei frullati ce lo metto sempre...da' un buon sapore e sono semplicemente zuccheri con qualche vitamina,che male non fa di certo.


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma nel latte non ce li mettete i novellini frantumati?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Conoscete la pasta con la mollica?



con la mollica mai sentita, io conosco la pasta col pangrattato.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga consigliatemi qualche *frullato* figo da fare... con robe tipo: tonno,uova,arance,banane,latte, e tutto il resto... sparate i vostri miscugli



Albume scaldato, latte scremato, ghiaccio più, a scelta:

Banana
Albicocche
Frutti di bosco


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con la mollica mai sentita, io conosco la pasta col pangrattato.



...con la cannella?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

Polpettone di tonno.

220 grammi di tonno naturale.
2 uova.
Pan grattato
Prezzemolo.
Sale.
Pepe.
2 acciughe sotto olio.
4 patate


Una cavolata e buono: dopo aver pelato e schiacciato le patate, impastare tutti gli ingredienti insieme fino a formare il polpettone.
Poi integliare su carta forno leggermente passata con un filo d'olio, a forno a 200 gradi, un quarto d'ora/venti minuti.


----------



## BB7 (28 Febbraio 2013)

Raga qualcosa di buono da fare con le uova (specialmente albumi)?? Di solito mi faccio 3 uova al tegamino quando torno dalla palestra usando 3 bianchi e un rosso (+ poco miele), ma vorrei variare un pò...


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Novembre 2013)

Ma qua non cucina più nessuno?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Marzo 2015)

Frullato post allenamento: banane, fragole, un cucchiano di stevia, acqua (a piacere, ma non troppa, a me il frullato piace bello corposo), yogurt greco a 0% di grassi e un po' di cannella. Altrimenti lascio le fragole non frullate. Frullo solo le banane e poi schiaffo nel frullato le fragole tagliate a pezzi. A me piace... Mi sto abituando a sti intrugli. Proverò pure i waffle con gli albumi, ho preso una macchina per farli.


----------

